# Karcher Wet & Dry £20 back in stock



## B1ue52

Just got the email saying they're back in stock and still £20:

http://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/products/product.asp?id=4923


----------



## B1ue52

And gone again lol


----------



## mikeszetec

they sell like hotcakes I tried to buy one when I received the notification email and as I type in my address It got sold out


----------



## svended

Bloody hell. There was more than ten only a few minutes ago. Wow.


----------



## m1pui

Problem is you have people buying several. Someone on the other thread was buying 4 earlier on


----------



## toddy23

Last time I bought these I bought in singles costing me over £20 in post this time I bought four to save the post.this time the post was £7 but they are for people asking for them


----------



## TheGruffalo1

I missed out again! Damm!


----------



## R14CKE

I managed get one well I got an email to confirm payment received 👍


----------



## Big Stu

Got one in November, cracking bit of kit. Not used it wet, dry suck a tennis ball through a ...never mind.
Bit by bit building up some toys


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Has anyone used this wet?


----------



## Ross

Not yet but it works really well dry,surprisingly powerful for the size.


----------



## LukeWS

R14CKE said:


> I managed get one well I got an email to confirm payment received 👍


I did on the 19th mate when 6 where in stock. Only got my dispatched email yesterday :/


----------



## nichol4s

Spend a bit more and buy this http://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/products/product.asp?id=4937


----------



## Dan-SRi

Ordered 2 on the 20th December and I haven't had mine yet! Know they have had some in stock I'm hoping they're on their way!


----------



## R14CKE

LukeWS said:


> I did on the 19th mate when 6 where in stock. Only got my dispatched email yesterday :/


Just received my dispatched email seems very quick just hope people who were waiting have got there's


----------



## ColinEhm1

Anyone know if this kit would fit ?

http://www.alexshanks.com/karcher-car-cleaning-kit-p1432


----------



## svended

ColinEhm1 said:


> Anyone know if this kit would fit ?
> 
> http://www.alexshanks.com/karcher-car-cleaning-kit-p1432


It should fit without a problem, especially as they've used Karcher in the name therefore if it doesn't it would reasonably be put that it is in breach of description.


----------



## Meta5

These are back in stock, just ordered one, only six left.


----------



## ishaaq

Meta5 said:


> These are back in stock, just ordered one, only six left.


thanks for the heads up also just ordered mine.


----------



## Criptop

And gone again! Barely any time at all!


----------



## zsdom

Paid for mine, hopefully there was enough stock and I get it


----------



## CarlPIL3080

Back in stock, just ordered one


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Not anymore.


----------



## toddy23

I bought 4 more of these on the 7th of January and they took payment from my bank on the 10th and I'm still waiting for them,I've just sent them a email saying how pissed off I am with me buying 12 hoovers in total and why therv not emailed me why there late


----------



## m1pui

toddy23 said:


> I bought 4 more of these on the 7th of January and they took payment from my bank on the 10th and I'm still waiting for them,I've just sent them a email saying *how pissed off I am with me buying 12 hoovers in total* and why therv not emailed me why there late


I'm sure you're not the only person who's done it and I absolutely get there's nothing stopping you from doing it, but am sure that feels like a bit of a kick in the balls for those that have been desperately trying to buy one for themselves.


----------



## bradleymarky

Missed out again.....


----------



## Greg0986

toddy23 said:


> I bought 4 more of these on the 7th of January and they took payment from my bank on the 10th and I'm still waiting for them,I've just sent them a email saying how pissed off I am with me buying 12 hoovers in total and why therv not emailed me why there late


You are the reason a lot of people get annoyed and why some companies stop doing big deals. It should be 1 per customer, but what can you do...


----------



## Dan-SRi

Greg0986 said:


> You are the reason a lot of people get annoyed and why some companies stop doing big deals. It should be 1 per customer, but what can you do...


I'm looking to buy 10+

If the company limit to 1 per customer then fair enough. Don't moan when they don't it's not his fault. If he wants 12 then so be it. His home might be really dusty :lol:


----------



## toddy23

Haha I may have bought 12 but I only own one,it's family and friends who want them,I'm now telling them to order there own,also it's cheaper to buy 4 as the post is only £7


----------



## toddy23

Also if you look at the reviews they have done these refurbished hoovers for few years now so it's not like a new thing


----------



## dstill

there's another model that is 50p dearer on their website (still not in stock though) and I have compared the spec to the £19.99 model and I cant see any difference apart from the model number, am I missing something!!

There is another one for about £10 more that another DW Forum member posted about that has a blow function as well, im' pretty much coming to the conclusion I'd rather pay the extra £10 and get the better model TBH.


----------



## andy_ad567

i got mine and its a great bit of kit missing having a few accessories or vacing the car but just stole henrys.


----------



## Criptop

Payment was received for my order on the 7th January and they still haven't been dispatched yet. I emailed them yesterday and got a reply from them this afternoon:

"Unfortunately we are still awaiting the arrival of stock to allow us to ship your replacement order. 

We are currently awaiting a response to inform us of an expected delivery date of these items and as soon as we receive this information we will contact you with an update.

Please accept our apologies for the delay to your order and for any inconvenience caused.

Kind Regards
Karcher Outlet"

Not sure then why more stock was put on their website yesterday when they haven't even got any to ship orders they already have...


----------



## slineclean

Anyone purchased any additional tools for the this vac yet?


----------



## 11alan111

tried mine today and water was coming through the motor housing,trying to contact them is a joke,it will not let me sign in,it will not let me register and there are no phone numbers.


----------



## bradleymarky

Don't think I`ll bother waiting any longer, they seem too much trouble even after its been ordered...


----------



## jedigav

I bought one of these when it was originally posted on here just before xmas. I haven't used it yet & wondered if anyone has a tip where to get some bags for it? I didn't get any at all with mine-just the hose 2 extension pieces wide floor wet/dry tool & crevice tool.


----------



## m1pui

jedigav said:


> I bought one of these when it was originally posted on here just before xmas. I haven't used it yet & wondered if anyone has a tip where to get some bags for it? I didn't get any at all with mine-just the hose 2 extension pieces wide floor wet/dry tool & crevice tool.


Email them and tell them, they were very prompt sending me out the tool I was missing from mine. Not sure if it'll be the same, but my missing part request was transferred to and dealt with by Karcher direct rather than the outlet department.


----------



## jedigav

Thanks mate I think I will. Did you get bags with yours? I didn't know if I should expect any for the price, but I thought there would at least be one.


----------



## peaky

I got 2 bags with mine but had 1 wheel (castor) missing, so e-mailed them and they sent a new wheel out the next day.


----------



## m1pui

Yeah. I got 2 or 3. Can't remember which, but either of those numbers


----------



## slineclean

jedigav said:


> Thanks mate I think I will. Did you get bags with yours? I didn't know if I should expect any for the price, but I thought there would at least be one.


I got 3


----------



## jedigav

Well I sent them a message & got this reply;
Unfortunately bags are not listed as an inclusive part of the WD2.200 package Kind Regards
Karcher Outlet

So I have to buy some. I'm not complaining especially considering what I paid, but I can't help being a little miffed when others who have bought from there have had several bags. It seems tight to not even have one bag! I found these through a trader on Amazon http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00H1OO1FS they seem to be just the job. Bit of a shame I have to wait for the bags until I can use it. I want to wait for some warmer weather before wet vaccing. Can't wait to give it a try:thumb:


----------



## 11alan111

jedigav said:


> Well I sent them a message & got this reply;
> Unfortunately bags are not listed as an inclusive part of the WD2.200 package Kind Regards
> Karcher Outlet
> 
> So I have to buy some. I'm not complaining especially considering what I paid, but I can't help being a little miffed when others who have bought from there have had several bags. It seems tight to not even have one bag! I found these through a trader on Amazon http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00H1OO1FS they seem to be just the job. Bit of a shame I have to wait for the bags until I can use it. I want to wait for some warmer weather before wet vaccing. Can't wait to give it a try:thumb:


you dont need bags to use it you can vac without bags but it does make the filter dirty


----------



## jedigav

Yeah mate I could use it without but I'd rather use a bag to keep the filter cleaner. It's no biggie, I just found some on ebay for about £5.50 for 5


----------



## B1ue52

Regardless of all the little hiccups, and not wanting to rub anything in anyone's face, but I have no complaints. Got mine next day after ordering at the beginning of the month. Used it for the first time last weekend and it's a great piece of kit for the price. Not used it wet yet but will this weekend.

Blows away the wife's Dyson 

Got 2 bags with mine for the record.


----------



## jedigav

B1ue52 said:


> Regardless of all the little hiccups, and not wanting to rub anything in anyone's face, but I have no complaints. Got mine next day after ordering at the beginning of the month. Used it for the first time last weekend and it's a great piece of kit for the price. Not used it wet yet but will this weekend.
> 
> Blows away the wife's Dyson
> 
> Got 2 bags with mine for the record.


I know some people on here had tools & even castors missing. Mine looks complete, I have to have a look in my garage for a smaller wide tool for wet vaccing, I think I have some tools from some old vacs so hopefully I can find something. I already tried the one off our Henry & it doesn't fit. Don't fancy paying £20+ for the Karcher car vac tool! Gonna get some bags & try it out on my Dad's Honda CRV & then on my Smart:thumb:


----------



## ishaaq

I purchased it last week. When it was in stock. Sent them a email yesterday and got the following 
reply.

Dear Ishaaq,

Unfortunately we are still awaiting the arrival of stock to allow us to ship your order. 

We are currently awaiting a response to inform us of an expected delivery date of these items and as soon as we receive this information we will contact you with an update.

Please accept our apologies for the delay to your order and for any inconvenience caused.

Kind Regards
Karcher Outlet


----------



## dstill

I would like to get my hands on one of these but as they are only ever available for literally a few minutes I'm starting to give up hope!


----------



## richard56

dstill said:


> I would like to get my hands on one of these but as they are only ever available for literally a few minutes I'm starting to give up hope!


Don't despair.
There is a yellow notify me by email box below the picture of the item


----------



## dstill

I do though mate, as soon as I get the notification email (3 times now) by the time I get onto the website they're gone, suppose it's all about luck, lol.


----------



## cyberstretch

dstill said:


> I do though mate, as soon as I get the notification email (3 times now) by the time I get onto the website they're gone, suppose it's all about luck, lol.


Unfortunately there are plenty of people in that boat ! I hope the emails don't go out in alpabetical order or I'm proper @#%€&# !


----------



## dstill

Yer, suppose your right mate, I hope they aren't doing it alphabetically like you say as I'm nailed too, lol. On a brighter note, although I missed the hozelock manual pressure washer offer from Halfords as well I picked up what I think is a very good 5 litre one from Wilkinsons for £7.


----------



## richard56

dstill said:


> I do though mate, as soon as I get the notification email (3 times now) by the time I get onto the website they're gone, suppose it's all about luck, lol.


Sorry to hear that.
I must have been lucky with mine.


----------



## Pymzola

dstill said:


> I do though mate, as soon as I get the notification email (3 times now) by the time I get onto the website they're gone, suppose it's all about luck, lol.


I got fed up being out of luck so went for the Karcher WD 3.300.

It got great reviews

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/accessories-tyres/61454/karcher-wd-3300-m

Ordered Wed dispatched Fri so should be here nextweek


----------



## TheGruffalo1

£109.99 though, I'd rather wait! :thumb:


----------



## m1pui

TheGruffalo1 said:


> £109.99 though, I'd rather wait! :thumb:


Think he was probably referring to buying from the outlet still 

http://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/products/product.asp?id=4931


----------



## TheGruffalo1

m1pui said:


> Think he was probably referring to buying from the outlet still
> 
> http://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/products/product.asp?id=4931


:lol: My bad.


----------



## Bartl

Please edit your bad language out.


----------



## Meta5

I was lucky to order the WD 2.200 last week when they were listed as being in stock. I email them on Tuesday enqiring about delivery, 30 minutes later I recieved a phone call saying they unfortunatley the stock they had was damaged and they could not supply the one I ordered, but were going to send me the WD 3.5 instead. Result, they have this model listed at £60 on their website. The vaccum arrived today, well impressed with it, especially for the price.......


----------



## phazer

Nice, not a bad result for you and good customer service. My 3.5 should be arriving tomorrow, was on offer at 39.99 until Tuesday. Good to know it's a decent vac


----------



## danwel

In and put of stock again, was in stock for a bit but I have a vax rapide and still unsure if I need another one lol


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Just bought one for £19.99!


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Out of stock again now


----------



## TheGruffalo1

There was 19 up for grabs when I got the email, me unlike most only ordered the one though!


----------



## dundeepeh

They are back in stock again, just managed to get one.


----------



## dstill

At last, I got one too, happy.:thumb:


----------



## saul

showing 10 available....got mine.


----------



## Sim

Just managed to get one too


----------



## dabhand

Woo Hoo

Just got one :thumb:


----------



## eccie

Just bought one - hope they're good


----------



## almas_09

Ordered!


----------



## e32chris

I bought one when they 1st appeared and have used it to vaccum the cars and its nice and powerful, plus we had a leak in the central heating and soaked our carpet and it did a good job of sucking up the water. well worth £20 already


----------



## cyberstretch

Managed to get one AT LAST !! Can't wait to use it now.


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Still in stock folks, grab one why you can!


----------



## Kirkyworld

Are they any good as a wet vac as I have a decent dyson for the dry vacuuming?


----------



## Bartl

Just ordered one.


----------



## shakey85

Just got one. Been waiting patiently for ages!


----------



## Fuzz573

Finally got one


----------



## mike41

eccie said:


> Just bought one - hope they're good


They certainly are :thumb:

Mike


----------



## Jamesc

Just ordered one my self.


----------



## acake

Still in stock .just got one my self saying 10 left.


----------



## Jim_964

Looked yesterday and they were out of stock but just been able to order one


----------



## iAmiAdam

Back in stock. Just managed to grab one.

10+ available apparently.


----------



## Beancounter

All gone again 
I knew I should have completed the order last night when I had one in my basket:wall:


----------



## consettphil

everytime i look at the link it says sold out.

just had a look around my local B&Q where i know they were selling them for £49 over xmas, but today they had a price card on them saying save £10 now £39 so i picked one up.

got to the till and it came up £49 so told a member of staff about the price card and it turns out this was for club card holders-???

anyway they honoured the price so although more than the outlet price + p&p i'm happy.


----------



## toddy23

These are back in stock if any one wants one


----------



## range rover dea

thanks for heads up just got mine


----------



## consettphil

toddy23 said:


> These are back in stock if any one wants one


They weren't earlier 

Never mind got one now.


----------



## essexjoe85

Missed one when they emailed me this morning, just picked one up thanks to this update so cheers. Fingers crossed it turns up soon so i can out the old dyson in the garage


----------



## Beancounter

toddy23 said:


> These are back in stock if any one wants one


Thank you, just ordered


----------



## RedGriffin

Just got one and still showing 10+ available. I was giving up hope!


----------



## Rascal_69

Same just ordered one.


----------



## essexjoe85

How quick have people been getting their items?


----------



## ROMEYR32

Ordered mine the other day, said it`s dispatched


----------



## tobiasnugent

i missed out, seen the 50 quid version with blow is in stock though


----------



## iAmiAdam

They're showing as available still, looks like they waited till they had a large stock of them and put them all on at once.


----------



## podgas

Just Ordered Mine Happy Days !


----------



## toddy23

I ordered another 7 Thursday and therv just come today


----------



## Beancounter

'Another 7'........do you have a vacuum fetish :-s


----------



## Rundie

Ordered one, got loads of vacs but couldn't refuse at this price.


----------



## rojer386

Ordered one lat night, it seems you need to be quick when they show in stock. 

Does anyone no of any write ups that have been done here on the wet/dry vac?


----------



## Greg0986

What are these useful for apart from vacuuming stuff?? I mean, can they be used to remove moisture from seats when washed?


----------



## Beancounter

I've only bought mine as my 'Henry' is in the last throws of life, but the ability to wet vac is a bonus. I believe that yes you can use it to help dry the seats/carpets following giving them a rinse.......but someone who has actually got one will be better placed to answer you.


----------



## tobiasnugent

Got one! The wet side means you can shampoo your carpets and seats and this will sucking all up


----------



## svended

They are certainly good to aid drying of the seats. Did a friends Insignia to remove ingrained dirt from where the dog had been allowed to jump straight into the car after walks and although the seats after weren't dry/dry they were only damp to the touch and would of been drier if more time was spent on them. 
Worth ecery penny and pays for itself in no time at all. 
Also gets the other half off your back the using the household one and leaving it in the garage, etc...


----------



## mike41

svended said:


> Worth ecery penny and pays for itself in no time at all.
> Also gets the other half off your back the using the household one and leaving it in the garage, etc...


Thats part of the reason I bought mine,now she pinches it cos it's better than the her one :lol:

Mike


----------



## Natalie

Just ordered one, missed out last time.


----------



## rhinoman

I got two, one for wet use , one for dry, at this price why not.


----------



## GlasgowRob

came on tonight looking for tips on cleaning my cloth seats,


found this and ordered  brilliant


----------



## Welshquattro1

Just order one at last!


----------



## Rollinlow

I've Ben holding off but saw only 9 left do had one only 8 now


----------



## Welshquattro1

Rollinlow said:


> I've Ben holding off but saw only 9 left do had one only 8 now


Go for it, a good deal at that price!


----------



## GINGER

I ordered one but I have not had any dispatch email ... I hope they are good ...

Ta Ginger


----------



## roonster

Just bought happy days


----------



## svended

mike41 said:


> Thats part of the reason I bought mine,now she pinches it cos it's better than the her one :lol:
> 
> Mike


At this price, get another and put a large sticker on saying 'MINE'. :thumb:


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Best £25, I've spent, it came today. Really happy with it.


----------



## Beancounter

Excellent, just got a dispatch note, so assume mine will be here in a couple of days too


----------



## Bartl

Beancounter said:


> Excellent, just got a dispatch note, so assume mine will be here in a couple of days too


Same here.


----------



## essexjoe85

Got my dispatch email so should hopefully have mine 2moro. If weather holds it might get used straight away


----------



## dstill

Ordered mine on Thursday night and it was here this morning, had all castors(some have reported one or two missing) and also got 2 dust bags. Not sure what tools everyone else got but I got the wide floor tool and crevice tool, happy overall with this.:thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky

Just ordered one but only 2 left.


----------



## uberbmw

Ordered one.

Do you need to buy anything extra for wet cleaning?


----------



## iAmiAdam

Got mine today, looks brand new and works great.


----------



## Rascal_69

Ordered Saturday. Dispatch email this morning.


----------



## tobiasnugent

I got my dispatch this morning also!


----------



## Beancounter

Do these come with bags does anyone know, and where can I buy some extra ones cheaply?


----------



## Rascal_69

Mines came with 2 bags. 

Arrived this morning


----------



## Beancounter

Thanks Rascal - mines out for delivery apparently  
Just looking on eBay for some bags, anyone found any steals, I wonder if they do refurbed bags, £10 for 5 bags for a £20 hoover.......pfft  :lol:


----------



## GINGER

Just got mine ..... I am very impressed with it for 25 quid for it ........

I got two bags and all the bit n bobs .... 

the carpet is hovered good 

Ginger


----------



## Rascal_69

Beancounter said:


> Thanks Rascal - mines out for delivery apparently
> Just looking on eBay for some bags, anyone found any steals, I wonder if they do refurbed bags, £10 for 5 bags for a £20 hoover.......pfft  :lol:


Use it with a bag lol

Or empty the bag once filled.


----------



## bradleymarky

Looks a good price for bags..

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-x-Karch...561?pt=UK_Vacuum_Cleaners&hash=item48604f7da9


----------



## Beancounter

Good find bradleymarky, have a grabbed a few of those :thumb:


----------



## Sim

Mine arrived earlier on today. All 4 castors, two bags and the standard tools. I gave it a quick test and it seems very powerful. Very happy for the money


----------



## essexjoe85

Mine arrived a short time ago, couldnt look newer. Two bags and the attachments all there. Is it a case of just removing the bag for wet use?


----------



## tightlines

mine arrived today all intact.

yess essexjoe85 just take the bag off and you good to use as a wetvac


----------



## slineclean

anyone purchased a brush head attachment etc? yet


----------



## essexjoe85

Lovely stuff, hopefully get this cheap beast out to clean the car at weekend then!


----------



## Beancounter

Waiting for me at home when I got in from work. Looks like brand new, came in a Karcher box too


----------



## cyberstretch

Delivered today - very impressed as it looks like new and with most of the accessories which is great ! Might buy another as a spare at that sort of price  GO GET ONE !!


----------



## Jamesc

Mine arrived today...typically after i borrowed the parents Henry Numatic Hoover. Im sure i can find something to tyre it on in the garage tomorrow lol


----------



## Rundie

Got mine today, well pleased. Just one question, did you all get the foam wet vac filter, item 15 on the instructions ? Mine only came with tools and two bags and the cartridge filter.
Not sure it can be used wet without the foam filter.


----------



## liam99

Rundie said:


> Got mine today, well pleased. Just one question, did you all get the foam wet vac filter, item 15 on the instructions ? Mine only came with tools and two bags and the cartridge filter.
> Not sure it can be used wet without the foam filter.


Mine arrived today and has'nt got one aswell


----------



## Rascal_69

I can't find a foam filter anywhere?


----------



## essexjoe85

Havent looked closely at mine, but there didnt appear to be anything other than the filter attached inside


----------



## Rundie

It refers to washing the foam filter in the instructions yet no foam filter? I've e-mailed them to find out if they should come with one.


----------



## Beancounter

Doesn't it come with a cartridge filter OR foam filter depending in the market it's sold in?

I don't think you get both filters and you can use the cartridge one for wet and dry so no problem as far as I can see.


----------



## rojer386

Rundie said:


> It refers to washing the foam filter in the instructions yet no foam filter? I've e-mailed them to find out if they should come with one.


Let me know how you get on. Mine arrived today too!


----------



## essexjoe85

Yeh reading through the instructions it would appear you get one or the other. Does says cartridge can be used wet and dry as beancounter says.


----------



## cyberstretch

Worth a watch if you haven't already .


----------



## jedigav

I bought my Karcher vac in December, but I only used it for the first time last week as I didn't get a single bag with it & had to order some. I bought 5 bags for £5.35 on ebay which isn't bad. As for the vac itself I game my smart a quick dry vac last week & i'm very happy with it. It's very powerful,not as noisy as I had thought & it doesn't get as stressed as my Henry if you get a little blockage. The lead is a little on the short side, but that's no big deal. It's a bargain at this price & it's one of my best buys of the last 12 months. I think I will wait for warmer weather before having a wet vac with it:thumb:


----------



## TheGruffalo1

cyberstretch said:


> Worth a watch if you haven't already .


Impressive with the water suction after only a minute or so, decent video! :thumb:


----------



## tobiasnugent

jedigav said:


> I bought my Karcher vac in December, but I only used it for the first time last week as I didn't get a single bag with it & had to order some. I bought 5 bags for £5.35 on ebay which isn't bad. As for the vac itself I game my smart a quick dry vac last week & i'm very happy with it. It's very powerful,not as noisy as I had thought & it doesn't get as stressed as my Henry if you get a little blockage. The lead is a little on the short side, but that's no big deal. It's a bargain at this price & it's one of my best buys of the last 12 months. I think I will wait for warmer weather before having a wet vac with it:thumb:


from what i can tell you can use it without the bag ?


----------



## Beancounter

In order to be considerate to the filter and also for less mess when emptying I'd use the bag personally, but you're right the review does use it without the bag.


----------



## cyberstretch

The bag it seems is for finer particles so for the car I may not need it. I did think it was strange you use the same filter for wet and dry and then just dry it out after ? Wonder how many times you can do that before it needs replacing especially if you Hoover lots of wet dirt .. Still loving the price paid


----------



## jedigav

tobiasnugent said:


> from what i can tell you can use it without the bag ?


Yes mate, but I read somewhere about the filter clogging a lot quicker & it being a bit more of a mess to sort. If someone on here has tried it dry bagless & then wet maybe they could post how they got on with it?


----------



## tobiasnugent

I noticed in the review he left the filter in, do you just dry it out afterwards i would have thought a different filter for wet would be better ?


----------



## cyberstretch

tobiasnugent said:


> I noticed in the review he left the filter in, do you just dry it out afterwards i would have thought a different filter for wet would be better ?


That would make more sense, one for wet and one for dry.
I'm sure some detailer is already in his shed or garage working on that one


----------



## Rundie

Got a reply regarding the foam filter, it's not standard and can be purchased as a seperate item.
I have owned another industrial type vac for years that came with both cartridge and foam, when using on wet the foam filter is fitted and it's alot easier to clean out than a cartridge filter.
Imagine using the cartridge filter to hoover up fine dust and then using it later for water or fluid, it would be almost impossible to clean out and the cardboard type element would be left clogged?
Anyway, not the end of the world, great buy and if need be the foam filter can't be too much.


----------



## cyberstretch

Rundie said:


> Imaging using the cartridge filter to hoover up fine dust and then using it later for water or fluid, it would be almost impossible to clean out and the cardboard type element would be left clogged?
> 
> I agree on that one. I won't be using my one for a month or two so will be interested in any reviews that come up by any purchasers.


----------



## Rundie

Just did a quick search for the foam filter, can't seem to find one ?


----------



## Geordieexile

You can get replacement non OEM filters for around £6:50 on the bay.


----------



## sparkie1401

keep missing out FFS, the log in system always shafts me Grrrrrrrr

i will suceed


----------



## tobiasnugent

Mine came today got it set up came with two bags as well! Not had chance to use it wet yet


----------



## tobiasnugent

I think you just buy another standard filter and use that for wet


----------



## phazer

I know a few have bought on ebay but bags for the 2200 are available from www.dustbag.co.uk

2200 £3.99 http://www.dustbag.co.uk/all-products/dbgk10-karcher-wet-dry-bags-5-pack-ll
3500P £4.99 http://www.dustbag.co.uk/brands/sho...ags/dbg142-vacuum-cleaner-wet-dry-bags-5-pack

They also do the filter for £8.99, think I'll pick up another to make swapping between wet and dry easier: http://www.dustbag.co.uk/all-products/fk02-karcher-wet-dry-cartridge-filter

2nd class postage is £1.99 and they do discounts the more packs of bags you buy so worth getting a load in at a time, post stays the same


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Back in stock folks! :spam:


----------



## Welshquattro1

Mine came today! Missing the tools so email them and they are posting some to me.


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Welshquattro1 said:


> Mine came today! Missing the tools so email them and they are posting some to me.


My filter was missing bud, was all the tools missing?


----------



## Welshquattro1

Yes! Both of them but got every thing else!


----------



## bradleymarky

I ordered mine 3 days ago but no dispatch email yet, its a bit off putting when they are selling more but not sent out sold out batches....


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Welshquattro1 said:


> Yes! Both of them but got every thing else!


Yeah, got two of them plus two polls.


----------



## rojer386

Mine arrived 2 days after ordering. All accessories as in a previous photo posted. I used it in dry vac mode today when cleaning my OH's Mini. Very impressed with it overall. Will give the mats a clean in the next week or so using AB Fab and see how it performs. 

Happy with it for what I paid, can't go wrong at that price.


----------



## Rollinlow

bradleymarky said:


> I ordered mine 3 days ago but no dispatch email yet, its a bit off putting when they are selling more but not sent out sold out batches....


I orded mine on the first mate had nothing an the claimed the money yesterday I've emailed them hopefully get some response


----------



## EcosseGP

Can't even get on to order one they always show up as out of stock ..


----------



## Natalie

EcosseGP said:


> Can't even get on to order one they always show up as out of stock ..


Have you signed up for the email update?


----------



## EcosseGP

Yeah I did Natalie but every time I get the email and log onto the site it shows as out of stock !


----------



## Natalie

Probably only getting 2 or 3 in and loads must have signed up to stock alerts.
Mine was a fluke I got it, I just happened to have a look last weekend and see it was in stock.


----------



## ROMEYR32

Bit disappointed when I opened my box, the hose was filthy and blocked solid with someone's rubbish


----------



## bradleymarky

Got my dispatch email last night.


----------



## Rollinlow

ROMEYR32 said:


> Bit disappointed when I opened my box, the hose was filthy and blocked solid with someone's rubbish


Send it back that health an safety issue


----------



## profoundoblu

Received mine yesterday, anyone got a link to the spare filter on the bay? Also anyone seen where to get one of the car extraction tools for less than the extortionate 35 they want from Karcher


----------



## Andy1972

Someone on eBay selling the outlet ones ( covered up the outlet bit in the box!) for 44.95 and has 7 available. These are the people your buying against.


----------



## Beancounter

I wonder in that's the chap who bought 7 earlier in this thread?


----------



## m1pui

Beancounter said:


> I wonder in that's the chap who bought 7 earlier in this thread?


That was "another 7." On top of the dozen or so he'd bought prior to that.


----------



## eadand2003

May sound a bit random but how do people dispose of their waste when you have finished wet vacuuming? I can end up with a right sludge of water, carpet cleaner and residue from the carpets that I'm pretty sure I shouldn't be putting down the drain!


----------



## toddy23

No it defo isn't me,I bought 19 in total and a steam cleaner but I never made 1p on them as they where for friends And family plus I kept 2 for me


----------



## ROMEYR32

Any good ? http://bit.ly/1fK6EAq


----------



## svended

ROMEYR32 said:


> Any good ? http://bit.ly/1fK6EAq


I had that set and although it was handy for some nooks and crannies the parts kept coming away as they didn't fit very well. Gave mine away and use an 80cm of hozelock hose duct taped onto an old vacuum nozzle.


----------



## eadand2003

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360475538678?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I use this with mine for extracting the water from the seats and carpets, fits like a glove and does the job brilliantly. Can really scrub at the carpets with it too!


----------



## dabhand

eadand2003 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360475538678?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> I use this with mine for extracting the water from the seats and carpets, fits like a glove and does the job brilliantly. Can really scrub at the carpets with it too!


Thanks for that. Just ordered one, fantastic price :thumb:


----------



## RedGriffin

eadand2003 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360475538678?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> I use this with mine for extracting the water from the seats and carpets, fits like a glove and does the job brilliantly. Can really scrub at the carpets with it too!


Thanks. I was just coming on to ask if anyone had an alternative to the pricey Karcher attachment.


----------



## slineclean

eadand2003 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360475538678?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> I use this with mine for extracting the water from the seats and carpets, fits like a glove and does the job brilliantly. Can really scrub at the carpets with it too!


aww thanks for the link :thumb: Anyone found a brush head attachment?


----------



## kevoque

Look at this on eBay:

Electruepart 35mm Accessory Tool Kit. x 3 Parts nzl9010

Electruepart Morphy Richards Compatible 35mm 5 Piece Floor Tool Kit


----------



## profoundoblu

Cheers for that! Just ordered!


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

slineclean said:


> aww thanks for the link :thumb: Anyone found a brush head attachment?


I just use a £2 washing up brush to scrub at the carpets and seats and keep the thin pointy corner tool on while I do that. Was well impressed with how everything came up.


----------



## Rollinlow

Just got mine today works well its loud though, it's quite a clean unit you can tell the pipes have been used an the floor bit as still bits of fluff on it


----------



## bradleymarky

Mine came today, looks new apart from the bit that fits on the hose but I don't think that will get any use.


----------



## Rollinlow

bradleymarky said:


> Mine came today, looks new apart from the bit that fits on the hose but I don't think that will get any use.


I must of got the odd one out then look inside the hose could tell from that mine was used


----------



## dstill

Did anyone get the tools that are numbered 15 and 16 in the manual. I emailed them as I didn't get them and they told me those tools don't come with this model.


----------



## rojer386

eadand2003 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360475538678?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> I use this with mine for extracting the water from the seats and carpets, fits like a glove and does the job brilliantly. Can really scrub at the carpets with it too!


Just ordered one, can't go wrong at that price!

Thanks for the link.


----------



## mike41

rojer386 said:


> Just ordered one, can't go wrong at that price!
> 
> Thanks for the link.


Me too..thanks op :thumb:

Mike


----------



## Maniac

dstill said:


> Did anyone get the tools that are numbered 15 and 16 in the manual. I emailed them as I didn't get them and they told me those tools don't come with this model.


Mine has just arrived, tools 15/16 are NOT in the box. Everything else is in there. It does say in the manual that the tools you mention are Optional. A dust bag was also supplied which I'm guessing is best to use in high/fine dust environments though the manual doesn't say when its best to use a bag and when its not. I'm used to bag less vacuums.

Its quite grubby tbh, I'd have thought they'd at least clean them up inside/out. But again £20... so can't grumble too much. Looks like its been used for sawdust as there's a wood coloured dust in the crevices on the motor side. I'm guessing its been returned because it blocks up quickly with that kind of dust. I only intend to use this as an emergency 'get lots of water up' vacuum as I have a good home vacuum already so I'm not too fussed.


----------



## ColinEhm1

cant belive there still selling these for £20 haha, there service and working ethnic seems to be going down hill towards them lately by some peoples comments about the condition and service ect


----------



## rojer386

Maniac said:


> Mine has just arrived, tools 15/16 are NOT in the box. Everything else is in there. It does say in the manual that the tools you mention are Optional. A dust bag was also supplied which I'm guessing is best to use in high/fine dust environments though the manual doesn't say when its best to use a bag and when its not. I'm used to bag less vacuums.
> 
> Its quite grubby tbh, I'd have thought they'd at least clean them up inside/out. But again £20... so can't grumble too much. Looks like its been used for sawdust as there's a wood coloured dust in the crevices on the motor side. I'm guessing its been returned because it blocks up quickly with that kind of dust. I only intend to use this as an emergency 'get lots of water up' vacuum as I have a good home vacuum already so I'm not too fussed.


After reading various posts like this I was shocked when mine arrived....it was like brand new. All the tools were in sealed bags and the machine itself was spotless. Mine came with two dust bags.


----------



## svended

Taking into account of just how many hundreds of units they've shifted on DW and all the other forums there are bound to be a few that slip through the system of missing a part in the box or a pipe with debris still inside. I'm not saying its a good thing by any means but context is needed and as long as the main units themselves are fully operational etc... then the rest is a mere phonecall or e-mail away. These are £90 units for £20, £26 posted and are other than one here and a missing part there are a fantastic vacuum for the car and house for wet and dry use. 
As for the service, when I contacted them and said my pressure washer had cross threaded at the end due to me using it so often and where I should send it to be fixed and how much. Well they sent me out a £40 quick release hose and lance so all I had to do was clear off the odd lose thread at the end and semi-permanently attach the quick release adaptor at no cost to me what so ever and I received it about two or three days after I e-mailed them. Now that is service.


----------



## Fuzz573

Mine was like brand new when I got it, so was my power washer, I'm genuinely over the moon with the outlet


----------



## Maniac

So can this be used without a bag for dry vacuuming (requiring the filter to be cleaned after of course) or is the bag essential? I realise of course that you'd not use the bag when vacuuming up anything wet.


----------



## kevoque

Bag use for light dust use! without bag for heavier crap !


----------



## Rollinlow

Mine only looked dusty in the pipes I think I'm going to mix some a101 use it wet first at few times to clean it out


----------



## dabhand

More than happy with mine, a few small marks but if I didn't know it had come from the outlet store I wouldn't of known. Only give away was the mains cable wasn't wrapped up.

As a replacement for a 40 year old Electrolux to be used for the cars and in the garage its worth every penny.


----------



## Maniac

Here's what my motor section looks like... I've told the outlet about it...


----------



## Maniac

Well Karcher Outlet has apologised and they want to collect the unit and replace. TBH its only a bit of dust so I'm not sure its worth the faff but at least I wanted to make them aware that whoever is doing their refurb work... well... they're not that great.


----------



## TheGruffalo1

eadand2003 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360475538678?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> I use this with mine for extracting the water from the seats and carpets, fits like a glove and does the job brilliantly. Can really scrub at the carpets with it too!


Thanks pal, ordered one. So cheap!


----------



## kartman

TheGruffalo1 said:


> Thanks pal, ordered one. So cheap!


Same here and already dispatched


----------



## Scotty Pro

Everytime I look at the website there is no stock


----------



## Beancounter

^^^ sign up for the email notification, that's how I got mine


----------



## zsdom

You need to be very quick, even when they send out the emails they sell out within 5 minutes, when I ordered mine from the moment I put it in the basket to completing check out they'd all gone I had to wait 3 weeks for delivery!


----------



## gadgetboy38

When i got mine it was in perfect condition, the only issue i had was the floor tool had a crack in it. After an email to marcher i had a replacement in 48 hours..


----------



## Scotty Pro

Beancounter said:


> ^^^ sign up for the email notification, that's how I got mine


sorted, now I'll have to see if I'm quick enough when the email comes :lol::lol:


----------



## Maniac

Karcher Outlet (seemingly nothing to do with Karcher actually, but an independent selling this stuff through) have kindly offered to collect and replace the unit. I wasn't going to bother with it being a bit of dust, but its very fine and when I took the filter off, its caked all over the motor blades which means its likely in the motor/bearings/etc and will die earlier than it should so off it goes, lets hope the replacement is better.


----------



## cyberstretch

Got to be the cheapest accessory I have bought - 99p !


----------



## TheGruffalo1

cyberstretch said:


> Got to be the cheapest accessory I have bought - 99p !


Just waiting on mine, dunno how he's making any money. Surely it must cost around that to post!


----------



## cyberstretch

TheGruffalo1 said:


> Just waiting on mine, dunno how he's making any money. Surely it must cost around that to post!


I agree but I'm glad I got mine before they had a rethink on their prices. Lol
I would happily have paid £3.00 delivered ! It's the same story with the foam wax applicators from Japan, I am just bought 24 for £1.99 delivered !! How !?


----------



## TheGruffalo1

cyberstretch said:


> I agree but I'm glad I got mine before they had a rethink on their prices. Lol
> I would happily have paid £3.00 delivered ! It's the same story with the foam wax applicators from Japan, I am just bought 24 for £1.99 delivered !! How !?


Likewise, it's so cheap.

Looks like they've gained some business from here over the last few days, they've sold loads since the 9th.

http://offer.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAP...trksid=p2047675.l2564&rt=nc&item=360475538678


----------



## dabhand

Mine came today, for 99p well worth it incl postage.


----------



## Rundie

Got mine too, decent quality and silly cheap !!


----------



## kevoque

Hoovers back in stock !


----------



## Doug_M

kevoque said:


> Hoovers back in stock !


Cheers, bought!

Bit mift I got charged highlands and islands for delivery though


----------



## Paul.D

out of stock again 4 left when i started. by the time i had filles the info in all had gone


----------



## profoundoblu

Used mine on the missus car mats today, weren't looking that bad, just not a fresh as they should! Quick hoover, then scrubbed with AB FAB cleaner 10:1 and extracted this from them!


----------



## Natalie

Lidl have a similar looking one in next Monday. It's £35 though.


----------



## Rollinlow

How do you all use yours to work best ? First wet vac I've had


----------



## 50pey

Managed to grab one this evening!


----------



## dstill

Has anyone found a round brush attachment that fits these other than the Karcher one?


----------



## tobiasnugent

Ill be doing a wet vac tomorrow so ill post the resuts


----------



## Johnny_B

I no this sounds alot to ask for .. but id consider getting one of these but i havint a clue how it works so i was wondering 

Would some one post a video up of it doing what its suppose to do  PWEASE?


----------



## kevoque

dstill said:


> Has anyone found a round brush attachment that fits these other than the Karcher one?


Copy into search onto eBay

electruepart 35 mm Accessory Tool Kit. :thumb:


----------



## Beancounter

Johnny_B said:


> I no this sounds alot to ask for .. but id consider getting one of these but i havint a clue how it works so i was wondering
> 
> Would some one post a video up of it doing what its suppose to do  PWEASE?


Post 150 in this thread


----------



## Johnny_B

Beancounter said:


> Post 150 in this thread


Thanks buddy! Jesus it looks good! is their any smaller tools u can get for it to suck the water out?


----------



## Beancounter

Few posts back, there's a small flat head for 99p from eBay


----------



## king_j

in stock


----------



## Scotty Pro

well I have managed to bag one


----------



## willg

After three attempts i managed to get one !!


----------



## kevoque

Back in stock if anyone still looking for 1 !:thumb:


----------



## Davemm

Just managed to get one also, cant go wrong i guess just hope its ok using it wet.


----------



## DavidT

Just ordered thank you for heads up


----------



## Paul.D

gone again !


----------



## Scotty Pro

Paul.D said:


> gone again !


you have to be quick :lol: there was 10 showing when I got mine at 8.00pm :thumb:


----------



## 11alan111

i returned one being faulty,since then i have recieved 3 replacements,they keep sending me new ones so i then have to email them and then wait in for someone to collect.


----------



## Scotty Pro

11alan111 said:


> i returned one being faulty,since then i have recieved 3 replacements,they keep sending me new ones so i then have to email them and then wait in for someone to collect.


you should advertise them on here, the queue would be a mile long :lol::lol:


----------



## ace-tdi

Ordered one... but now worried i'm going to get one of 11alan111's . lol.


----------



## Subc

2 in stock right Now be quick

http://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/products/product.asp?id=4923


----------



## ace-tdi

Seem to be added at 19:30 daily


----------



## BlackPanther

eadand2003 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360475538678?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> I use this with mine for extracting the water from the seats and carpets, fits like a glove and does the job brilliantly. Can really scrub at the carpets with it too!


Recieved my karcher and the ebay attachment.... super bit of kit!

Cheers Guys n Gals :thumb:


----------



## 11alan111

ace-tdi said:


> Ordered one... but now worried i'm going to get one of 11alan111's . lol.


they were all parcelled up and complete i didnt open any of them so they should be fine


----------



## Scotty Pro

Mine has arrived today, not opened the box yet but I must say that was pretty quick delivery, well done Karcher Outlet :thumb:


----------



## zsdom

I used mine at the weekend & was pleasantly surprised to find a filter attached (its a piece not included in the sale) used it for both wet & dry vacuuming & its a great piece of kit for £20


----------



## DavidT

Got mine today too but no crevice tool like it lists, sent them an email, need to order the eBay tool


----------



## Jason123

Got bags and crevice tool must like me


----------



## Smoothie

I've had one of these WD2.20 for about 3 years now, it only gets used on the car and its fantastic. Has never missed a beat.

I would be interested in the ebay attachment that was posted earlier, anyone received their yet could take a better pic of the underside?


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Smootie, here you go. It's brillaint for 99p, one of the best things I've bought for that price.


----------



## Scotty Pro

TheGruffalo1 said:


> Smootie, here you go. It's brillaint for 99p, one of the best things I've bought for that price.


looks good, going to order one now :thumb:


----------



## Scotty Pro

No tubes in my box :wall: fired them an email and see what they say. Going to be a bugger to use without those tubes. :lol: But I did get two bags as well as the filter already attached inside.


----------



## Smoothie

TheGruffalo1 said:


> Smootie, here you go. It's brillaint for 99p, one of the best things I've bought for that price.


Looks great. Thanks for posting that. I don't need it right now but I'm going to buy it anyway @ £0.99 it will save running looking one when I do need it


----------



## DavidT

Scotty Pro said:


> No tubes in my box :wall: fired them an email and see what they say. Going to be a bugger to use without those tubes. :lol: But I did get two bags as well as the filter already attached inside.


I got the tubes, sent them an email to say I didn't get tool, it's on the way


----------



## DavidT

And I ordered the eBay tool last night


----------



## Davemm

Mine turned up all bits present. 2 bags 2 tubes the floor tool and the crevice attachment. 
Had a bit of water inside the hose though.


----------



## jomo

Ordered one


----------



## Scotty Pro

DavidT said:


> I got the tubes, sent them an email to say I didn't get tool, it's on the way


thats what I did, going to be with me on Tuesday :thumb:


----------



## Scotty Pro

DavidT said:


> And I ordered the eBay tool last night


and so did I, funny thing is I didn't have to pay for it until 14 days after I receive it :lol:


----------



## Paul.D

Back in stock just grabbed one at last !!!!


----------



## Kirkyworld

Me too finally grabbed one will see what it is like!


----------



## s29nta

same here chaps i got one, 4 left!:thumb:


----------



## dstill

Jason123 said:


> Got bags and crevice tool must like me


Me too, mine was perfect in every way, never been used from what I can see and all tools were there. The outlet gets a big thumbs up from me.:argie:


----------



## Maniac

It's a shame they can't get it right for everyone. Mines gone back and I've heard nothing about a replacement!?


----------



## cyberstretch

Used mine today and I must say I am very impressed. Our Dyson indoors is not the newest but still a good Hoover, but the suck on the Karcher was something else. It was excellent in the car and almost halved the time I would have spent with the Dyson. The 99p attachment proving to be a worthwhile purchase too. Can't recommend enough and that's before I use it to wash.


----------



## Subc

"Dunged "out my car today best Car Vac I have ever used incl VAX, George etc right down to the bottom of the carpet effortless.


----------



## jomo

Mine came today and wow what a vac!
So much quieter than my old vax and 3x the suction!
Mine came with everything and also 2 bags? Looks like it can be used as with or without bags!

Just need to order one of those small carpet tools now.

Big thanks to the OP for the heads up about this deal.

Anyone got a link to this 99p tool?


----------



## Paul.D

Mine turned up today after ordering it on Friday got all the tools too and 2 dust bags just waiting for the small tool from ebay to turn up


----------



## gadgetboy38

Can anyone recommend a good brush attachment for this machine ?


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

This machine continues to impress, just saved the hallway carpet. Poorly kitten with a broken tail has just lost control of himself and p*$sed all over. Karcher to the rescue, even the Mrs was impressed at how much water it got up after a scrub down. I don't think its particularly noisy either.


----------



## Criptop

These are back in stock as of 19:39 1/3/14
http://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/products/product.asp?ID=4923#


----------



## eadand2003

Anyone any tips for cleaning the filter? I've stupidly not cleaned it for a while and done a mix of wet and dry and now its hideous lol


----------



## Maniac

According to the book its a wash job so I'd try some APC or washing up liquid and was as outlined. Failing that its a new filter. 

My replacement vacuum should be here next week, lets hope its in better nick than the first one!


----------



## kayjayf

whooho got one


----------



## Subc

4 Left better be quick excellent product just bought another.


----------



## Blake7

Just got one, there website was sooooo slow though.


----------



## Scotty Pro

If anyone wants one of the tools posted a couple of pages back for 99p delivered, I thought I would give you a heads up.

They are now £3.99, must be all the members on here pushed the price up. :lol::lolleased I got mine for the 99p :thumb:

linky


----------



## s29nta

mine has not showed up yet, e mail sent and they say they have located my order and now say its due tommorow:thumb:


----------



## Subc

The tool is an odd size 35mm I made a reducer to 32mm from an old vac fitting so now just pinch the Mrs vac tools for the Karcher.


----------



## greg2222

i never can get one as soon as i click the link its show out of stock


----------



## dehayco

Thanks for the tip off last night, website was very very slow but i just kept waiting and managed to get one. Thought it may have not gone through but got sent the confirmation a hour or so after to say that my order was confirmed.


----------



## dstill

gadgetboy38 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good brush attachment for this machine ?


Cant recommend this as I haven't bought one but might be an option.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Miele-Vac...prg=20140107092241&rk=0&rkt=4&sd=161120822496
Or this single tool.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Miele-35mm-Hoover-Vacuum-Cleaner-DUSTING-TOOL-BRUSH-A1079-/121220988504

This also looks quite useful for areas between the seat and centre console.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Miele-Uni...ong-Crevice-Extension-Tool-35mm-/190926312345


----------



## bannan

I ordered on saturday 1/3/14. Is anyones showing as dispatched yet? Mine just showing payment received.


----------



## zsdom

bannan said:


> I ordered on saturday 1/3/14. Is anyones showing as dispatched yet? Mine just showing payment received.


You may have just missed out & be on back order, I waited around 10days for mine to come


----------



## greg2222

i have email today morning saying is back in stock but it was not possible to order it as page keep freezing up and finally when i got there it was out of stock


----------



## bannan

Hopefully will come soon then as my car vacuum packed up.


----------



## dstill

I've bought this brush tool, it is 35mm so should fit ok, I'll give it a go when it arrives. Fingers crossed as this is the main tool I use when vacuuming the car.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121220988504&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123


----------



## kayjayf

Had this email today

Thank you for shopping at Karcher Outlet

We have received and are processing your order for the following item(s)

1 x Karcher WD 2.200 Refurbished Multi Purpose Vacuum - 19.99 inc vat

Sub total 19.99
Shipping 5.95

Total 25.94


Once you order has been packed in the warehouse you will be emailed, you can then expect delivery the following working day (except for Highlands/Islands/Saturday).

If you have any queries regarding your order, you can contact us via our contact page.
Finally, many thanks for your order and we hope to do business with you again in the near future.
Best wishes,

The Karcher Outlet Team

*********************************************************************

NEXT STEP >> Packing Confirmation Email


----------



## bradleymarky

Tried mine for the first time yesterday and i was very impressed for the price..


----------



## Leebo310

kayjayf said:


> Had this email today
> 
> Thank you for shopping at Karcher Outlet
> 
> We have received and are processing your order for the following item(s)
> 
> 1 x Karcher WD 2.200 Refurbished Multi Purpose Vacuum - 19.99 inc vat
> 
> Sub total 19.99
> Shipping 5.95
> 
> Total 25.94
> 
> Once you order has been packed in the warehouse you will be emailed, you can then expect delivery the following working day (except for Highlands/Islands/Saturday).
> 
> If you have any queries regarding your order, you can contact us via our contact page.
> Finally, many thanks for your order and we hope to do business with you again in the near future.
> Best wishes,
> 
> The Karcher Outlet Team
> 
> *********************************************************************
> 
> NEXT STEP >> Packing Confirmation Email


I placed an order Saturday night too and had this exact same email today.
I'm in no rush for it to be honest anyway so even if it does take 10 days or whatever, at least I've managed to place an order!


----------



## s29nta

mine arrived today, cant fault it no marks on it or signs of use. just need to try it out at the weekend:thumb:


----------



## Scotty Pro

s29nta said:


> mine arrived today, cant fault it no marks on it or signs of use. just need to try it out at the weekend:thumb:


I think you will be well pleased, the suction on these is really powerful :thumb:


----------



## Davemm

Has anyone else used this wet yet ? Mine was spraying water out the back and around where it attached to the base. 
Slightly annoying but works well otherwise


----------



## kenny_d

Mine came with two dust bags which I wasn't expecting. Anyone know if it's important to use these, and I assume you don't use one if you're wet-vaccing?


----------



## dstill

Davemm said:


> Has anyone else used this wet yet ? Mine was spraying water out the back and around where it attached to the base.
> Slightly annoying but works well otherwise


I cleaned some car mats the other day and gave them a good soaking, used the vac to suck all the water out and it didn't leak a drop, sounds like there is a problem with yours unfortunately mate.

Where exactly is it leaking from and I'll have a look at mine, a photo would help to identify the problem if you can take one mate.


----------



## Dawesy90

I got one of these a while back i don't rate the water pick up but not sure if that's because there hasn't been that much water


----------



## dstill

kenny_d said:


> Mine came with two dust bags which I wasn't expecting. Anyone know if it's important to use these, and I assume you don't use one if you're wet-vaccing?


Mine came with 2 bags, I use the bag, it just keeps the unit clean I guess and easy to empty out when full.

I used it wet the other day and decided to take the internal filter out as I thought it would get damaged by water and it worked no problem at all.


----------



## Davemm

if you turn it on the air blows out the back of the black part and this is whear the water comes out to along with some of the other vents. 

i did do a big a area but still, found out that if the filter gets wet which it does when wet vacing the problems happen. if you let the hover run dry for a bit it stoped. not the end of the world and for £20 i cant be bothered sorting it out as the hover will be outside a car generally.


----------



## dstill

What about trying it with the internal filter removed mate, that's how I used mine and it worked fine, worth a go.


----------



## Davemm

will do next time, it didnt say it needed to be removed so left it in place. 

can only see it sucking more water through though.


----------



## dstill

Dawesy90 said:


> I got one of these a while back i don't rate the water pick up but not sure if that's because there hasn't been that much water


I was impressed with how much it got out of my mats, seems starnge but I haven't used it on substantial amounts of water. TBH, I will probably only use it for wet vaccing mats etc. so should be ok for me


----------



## bannan

Had email to say dispatched.


----------



## svended

Davemm said:


> if you turn it on the air blows out the back of the black part and this is whear the water comes out to along with some of the other vents.
> 
> i did do a big a area but still, found out that if the filter gets wet which it does when wet vacing the problems happen. if you let the hover run dry for a bit it stoped. not the end of the world and for £20 i cant be bothered sorting it out as the hover will be outside a car generally.


When the water level gets near to the filter, empty the water out. If water is coming out of the vents at the back that could be down to the water being too high inside and getting sucked up through the grey twist lock cap at the base that holds the filter on (DO NOT USE WITHOUT THE MAIN FILTER) or there will be tears before bedtime, its there for a reason. The internals can cope with a small amount of water but to wet, or dry for that matter, vacuum without is a very bad idea. Some may have tried it and got away with it, but I assure you they will only get away with it for so long. 
For maintenance of the filter, remove and run it under some warm water (and maybe agitate slightly with a soft brush up and down the fins to get out any detritus) and leave to thoroughly dry out before replacing.


----------



## 11alan111

Davemm said:


> if you turn it on the air blows out the back of the black part and this is whear the water comes out to along with some of the other vents.
> 
> i did do a big a area but still, found out that if the filter gets wet which it does when wet vacing the problems happen. if you let the hover run dry for a bit it stoped. not the end of the world and for £20 i cant be bothered sorting it out as the hover will be outside a car generally.


i had exactly the same fault it leaked with or without filter emailed them and another was sent out.


----------



## dehayco

bannan said:


> Had email to say dispatched.


Hmm interesting, did you order 1/3 ? Ordered mine the same day but heard nothing yet.


----------



## bannan

Yeah I ordered on 1st. I was expecting another email sometime on monday but nothing, so I emailed them and they called on wednesday and said due to me paying by paypal the order hadn't updated on their system but they had sorted and would be dispatched the next day. It turned up today so might be worth while sending them a quick email.


----------



## dstill

dstill said:


> Cant recommend this as I haven't bought one but might be an option.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Miele-Vac...prg=20140107092241&rk=0&rkt=4&sd=161120822496
> Or this single tool.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Miele-35mm-Hoover-Vacuum-Cleaner-DUSTING-TOOL-BRUSH-A1079-/121220988504
> 
> This also looks quite useful for areas between the seat and centre console.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Miele-Uni...ong-Crevice-Extension-Tool-35mm-/190926312345


I can confirm that the second one fits the Karcher perfectly, mine arrived today.:thumb:


----------



## Davemm

svended said:


> When the water level gets near to the filter, empty the water out. If water is coming out of the vents at the back that could be down to the water being too high inside and getting sucked up through the grey twist lock cap at the base that holds the filter on (DO NOT USE WITHOUT THE MAIN FILTER) or there will be tears before bedtime, its there for a reason. The internals can cope with a small amount of water but to wet, or dry for that matter, vacuum without is a very bad idea. Some may have tried it and got away with it, but I assure you they will only get away with it for so long.
> For maintenance of the filter, remove and run it under some warm water (and maybe agitate slightly with a soft brush up and down the fins to get out any detritus) and leave to thoroughly dry out before replacing.


at most it would have had 2 litres of water in it so not that much.

i will just make do not worth all the hassle in sending it back and forth


----------



## svended

Davemm said:


> at most it would have had 2 litres of water in it so not that much.
> 
> i will just make do not worth all the hassle in sending it back and forth


Give them a try and replace it. Its not worth electricuting yourself over.


----------



## Leebo310

Leebo310 said:


> I placed an order Saturday night too and had this exact same email today.
> I'm in no rush for it to be honest anyway so even if it does take 10 days or whatever, at least I've managed to place an order!


Got my confirmation of dispatch email today by the way.


----------



## smegal

Criptop said:


> These are back in stock as of 19:39 1/3/14
> http://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/products/product.asp?ID=4923#


Thank you for posting this. Mine was much better than I expected.


----------



## Criptop

smegal said:


> Thank you for posting this. Mine was much better than I expected.


No worries, glad I could help 

When I ordered mine there was a very long delay before I got it - so they kindly upgraded mine to the WD3500. It's a great machine and the spec of the £20 is pretty close to it - so I hope it serves you well!


----------



## bannan

Got mine a couple of days ago and surprised how powerful it is and not all that noisy.


----------



## s29nta

Mine had it first test on sunday and it's great, for £20 its a bargain!::thumb:


----------



## Leebo310

Mine turned up today. Haven't had chance to use it yet but first impressions are it looks absolutely brand new and is a lot of machine for the bargain price!


----------



## PaulBen

Just ordered one.


----------



## greg2222

PaulBen said:


> Just ordered one.


how mate keep showing out of stock


----------



## svended

greg2222 said:


> how mate keep showing out of stock


They had them on 'prebuy', expected to be dispatched by 29th of march according to the website.


----------



## greg2222

svended said:


> They had them on 'prebuy', expected to be dispatched by 29th of march according to the website.


The link would be very helpful mate as i cant find anything like that:wall:


----------



## kevoque

https://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/products/subcat.asp?mID=Pressure-Washer&sID=Sale


----------



## svended

greg2222 said:


> The link would be very helpful mate as i cant find anything like that:wall:


Its gone again. 
It had the WD2.2 and if you clicked on the image it took you to another page where it showed the sale price and had the option to 'prebuy' with a dispatch date of 'by 29th of march'.


----------



## Guest

Just got email there ordered mine looked after I ordered and sold out again haha I was lucky


----------



## willg

had mine a few months now and its brilliant done everything I've asked from it :

pet hair
spills in car 
general dirt 

very good buy


----------



## WAZ92

Quality price. I'm on the waiting list. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## PaulBen

Had a email saying will be dispatched 3rd of april, fingers crossed!


----------



## PaulBen

greg2222 said:


> how mate keep showing out of stock


As soon as I paid at checkout went out of stock, must of got the last one! :thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69

Just got one. Mum stole my other one :/


----------



## muzzer

PaulBen said:


> Had a email saying will be dispatched 3rd of april, fingers crossed!


Strange, i ordered mine on the 19th of march with a provisional date of 29th yet not had the update email. May have to chase this one i think.


----------



## PaulBen

muzzer42 said:


> Strange, i ordered mine on the 19th of march with a provisional date of 29th yet not had the update email. May have to chase this one i think.


Check your junk email, thats where I found my response.

I hsd emailed them three times asking when it would turn uP! :lol:3


----------



## greg2222

just prepunches mine due delivery after 9th april:thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Sent them an email at the beginning of the week, next day they said. Now i get another one telling me they dont know when it will he delivered due to high demand and they are waiting for new stock to come in to ge refurbished.
Not impressed with Karcher at all and am seriously toying with the idea of asking for my money back. I certainly wont be buying anything with their name on it again if this is how they treat you once they have your money in their bank.


----------



## svended

I ordered mine on 'prebuy' and was told it would be available and dispatched by 29th march. On the 30th I send a request for any updates on lead time and was e-mailed in return to say they were out of stock due to high demand (let's be fait here they would of had exceptionally high demand from Detailing World users not to mention all the other sites) and my name was on the priority list and may be available on 8th april. 
Now I know its inconvenient for me but that's the risk with 'prebuy' when stock isn't available for immediate dispatch. I've purchased through them several times before and have had fantastic service. 
Would I order from them again? You betcha. 
Would I order by 'prebuy'? Probably not but would depend on the item and if lead time wasn't an issue and the price was right. 
Live and learn by experience.


----------



## Skilzo

I seen B&Q have these on sale at £35 at the moment might get one  

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer

svended said:


> I ordered mine on 'prebuy' and was told it would be available and dispatched by 29th march. On the 30th I send a request for any updates on lead time and was e-mailed in return to say they were out of stock due to high demand (let's be fait here they would of had exceptionally high demand from Detailing World users not to mention all the other sites) and my name was on the priority list and may be available on 8th april.
> Now I know its inconvenient for me but that's the risk with 'prebuy' when stock isn't available for immediate dispatch. I've purchased through them several times before and have had fantastic service.
> Would I order from them again? You betcha.
> Would I order by 'prebuy'? Probably not but would depend on the item and if lead time wasn't an issue and the price was right.
> Live and learn by experience.


I ordered mine on pre buy too and i accept that it wont turn up tomorrow but considering i was given a provisional date the same as yours, to then be told they dont know when i will get it just strikes me as being 'oh he can wait'. 
I wont be buying from them again.


----------



## svended

muzzer42 said:


> I ordered mine on pre buy too and i accept that it wont turn up tomorrow but considering i was given a provisional date the same as yours, to then be told they dont know when i will get it just strikes me as being 'oh he can wait'.
> I wont be buying from them again.


That's valid. 
I am pi55ed off a little, but I've got one already and this one is for a friend as a gift who doesn't need it in any hurry as I do his car for him and this would be for him and his dad to share in between when I can get both of them done. If I was in any hurry or needed a more immediate delivery I certainly wouldn't be buying this way again and would not suggest anyone to do so after this experience.


----------



## muzzer

svended said:


> That's valid.
> I am pi55ed off a little, but I've got one already and this one is for a friend as a gift who doesn't need it in any hurry as I do his car for him and this would be for him and his dad to share in between when I can get both of them done. If I was in any hurry or needed a more immediate delivery I certainly wouldn't be buying this way again and would not suggest anyone to do so after this experience.


Yeah i agree with you, sadly i need this to clean the inside of the car. You would think that a company with a reputation like theirs would say so many orders and then no more especially pre buy but i understand its business.
It's just very disappointing for me.


----------



## svended

You'll appreciate it all the more when it arrives though fella. Fingers crossed the new dispatch date is the last and actual dispatch date. Maybe check out B&Q tomorrow and if you manage to get one, cancel the other one.


----------



## dehayco

Just a note for anyone who can't get one for £20, B&q seems to be doing them now brand new for £36.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

dehayco said:


> Just a note for anyone who can't get one for £20, B&q seems to be doing them now brand new for £36.












http://www.diy.com/nav/rooms/cleani...Vacuum-Cleaner-WD2200-13368603?skuId=13839310


----------



## muzzer

svended said:


> You'll appreciate it all the more when it arrives though fella. Fingers crossed the new dispatch date is the last and actual dispatch date. Maybe check out B&Q tomorrow and if you manage to get one, cancel the other one.


I will give them until the end of the month, then the order gets canned and i will get a different brand.


----------



## Eskiiboi

Just for a little bit of info, I ordered mine through the pre-order thingy on the 18th March and it arrived yesterday


----------



## muzzer

Eskiiboi said:


> Just for a little bit of info, I ordered mine through the pre-order thingy on the 18th March and it arrived yesterday


I pre bought mine on the 19th of march and they can't give me a delivery date. They told me monday it would be with me tuesday, they emailed me yesterday and told me they cant give me a delivery date.

Very poor example of customer service in my humble opinion.


----------



## pinch

Pre ordered mine on 22 march. Had e mail yesterday 7 pm about high level of demand and sorry for delay. I can wait, but considering that b&q offer will be new, with 12 month warranty. Makes the £20, with £6 delivery, upping to 12 month warranty for £9 ( I didn't) look like not so great value.
Ho hum.


----------



## svended

Just got my dispatch e-mail. Woohoo! 
"Your order 576381 has been dispatched.

If you would like to see the delivery details for your order you may do so using the following details:

Parcel carrier: StreetWise
Tracking number: 47460**"


----------



## muzzer

Same here, funny that they cant supply you one minute due to demand then all of a sudden have stock.


----------



## svended

Maybe they felt bad and popped round to B&Q and bought a load.


----------



## muzzer

svended said:


> Maybe they felt bad and popped round to B&Q and bought a load.


:lol:


----------



## karky

Daft question, but what do you guys use these for?

I have one at work I can use, but as a novice don't see why they are so useful.


----------



## muzzer

karky said:


> Daft question, but what do you guys use these for?
> 
> I have one at work I can use, but as a novice don't see why they are so useful.


They are a wet and dry vac so you can use it as a hoover for general hoovering or to hoover up water from wet carpets/seats etc :thumb:


----------



## toddy23

These are back on to pre order but gone up in price£1


----------



## jenks

karky said:


> Daft question, but what do you guys use these for?
> 
> I have one at work I can use, but as a novice don't see why they are so useful.


Useful because at this price it lives in the garage just for using on the cars, unless we have a liquid emergency in the house.

Saves me bringing several hundred pounds worth of Dyson outside, potentially to get damaged or dirty, taking that dirt back into the house.


----------



## toddy23

I think it will be the end of these at this new price if it's right,£46.99


----------



## svended

toddy23 said:


> I think it will be the end of these at this new price if it's right,£46.99


To be honest, even at £47, they are still every bit as much of a bargain. 
I paid £35 for mine a year ago and its still going stronger like on the first day I bought it, and it does get used, it gets used a lot.


----------



## chrisgreen

Well, it took a month from placing my order to getting it, but my refurb unit finally arrived from Karcher Outlet:



Came with the hose, two extension tubes, wide attachment with brush/squeegie inlay, crevice hose attachment and two bags (and a new filter). Did not include the car or brush attachment, they were both optional extras for this model.

It's got a couple of bumps and marks on it - was definitely pre-loved, but it is spotlessly clean where it matters, and as long as it works I'm happy. It was only £20 after all.


----------



## greg2222

arrived today :thumb: well happy


----------



## V6dan

Mine arrived today everything looks good but not tried it out yet


----------



## Davro

They are still £35.00 from B & Q. I got mine a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## kwiatulla

Davro said:


> They are still £35.00 from B & Q. I got mine a couple of weeks ago.


I couldn't find any in my local store. Price increased to 65 pounds


----------

